# Canon 60D replacement screen?



## Jcon (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello all! As some of you may know the 60D has a unique screen that can be swiveled into many positions. Over the weekend mine was bumped rather hard and dented the back of the screen. I was wondering if there is any place I can just get the screen replaced and if anybody knew how much? Any help would be great!


----------

